# Midnight purple R32 GTR??



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been searching for midnight purple R32 GT-R and I havent seen anyone...
does someone on this forum have a photo of midnight purple R32 GT-R?

this color:










all I found was this pic...and Im not sure if this is the same color as the R33GTR has...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are a few variations of purple colors I have in my pic data base.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Liking that one alot!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very nice


----------



## al3xand2r (Dec 10, 2008)

Dohc said:


>


damm! I think I know what my next project is going to be


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

sexy car


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

the jap plated purple one is soooooooooooo horny ,love the colour big time


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The purple one with Jap plates you are all creaming over is an Endless-R car, I'm sure Rick has a tonne more pics of it.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> where did you dig those up from lux???? thats my car, its an unknown purple as well. i was told it was a honda colour but i had a scratch on the rear bumper resprayed and the guy doing it had to get the paint scanned to match it. it came back as some code but no name???
> 
> lovely colour though!!!!!!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have any more pics your gtr moosedoog


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

oops, missed this one somehow... yep i do have some pics but not on this pc. ill dig a few up when i get a chance just for you!!!!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

check my OKINAWA HKS DRAG thread. My buddy Rick has a purple 32 with the color shift.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

My blue car and his car










Index of /pages/public/cars/skyline/2009/May


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

there you go dohc!! bit dirty in the first one but the light was wrong in the other two to really show the colour off. ill have to go and take some more piccs some time


----------

